# Check out the gallery!!!



## Square Eye (Jun 7, 2006)

Dale has posted up some of the coolest pics I have seen. 
Daryl in Nanoose also has some cool pics in the project gallery. 
Cranbrook2's gallery is always cool. 
And while you're there, check InspectorD's, and my gallery too. 


If you have pictures that you would like to share, 
you can upload them in the gallery.
Be sure to put them in the *member's gallery category* .
It only takes a minute to upload a few pics.

below is a link to Dale's gallery;

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=150

Enjoy!


----------

